# No hay tranvía



## Max Boris Jiménez Morneo

Agradezco anticipadamente por su ayuda:

Una amiga me lo explicó pero no lo entendí bien:

¿ Cómo digo en ruso:

- No hay tranvía número 12

- No hay tranvía 

- Fue un placer conocerte, irradias simpatía


Saludos

Max in Germany


----------



## Maroseika

Max Boris Jiménez Morneo said:


> Agradezco anticipadamente por su ayuda:
> 
> Una amiga me lo explicó pero no lo entendí bien:
> 
> ¿ Cómo digo en ruso:
> 
> - No hay tranvía número 12
> Двенадцатого трамвая нет.
> 
> - No hay tranvía
> Трамвая нет.
> 
> - Fue un placer conocerte, irradias simpatía
> Приятно был познакомиться с тобой, ты просто излучаешь обаяние.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Max in Germany


A proposito, me gustaria a entender que comun puede tener la simpatia у el tranvia.


----------



## Ptak

Maroseika said:


> - Fue un placer conocerte, irradias simpatía
> Приятно был*о* познакомиться с тобой, ты просто излучаешь обаяние.


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> A proposito, me gustaria a entender que comun puede tener la simpatia у el tranvia.


Maroseike - disculpeme por favor por mis correcciones que he hecho a su español, pero temo lo que usted ha dicho no tenga mucho sentido, lo que quería decir fue: 
Tengo ganas de saber/me gustaría saber que tiene que ver el tranvía con la simpatía?

(Estaría muy agradecida si un hispanohablante pudiera corregirme a mí, también, si esto hace falta.  Muchas gracias de antemano)


----------



## Crescent

Max - estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que le dijo a usted Maroseika - sus sugerencias son muy buenas y esto es exactamente como yo lo diría en ruso también. Pero aquí le doy a usted otras sugerencias que serían también posibles. 

- No hay tranvía número 12.
Двенадцатый трамвай не ходит. -- esto se traduce como ''el tranvía número 12 no va'' y esto se emplea cuando el hay problemas con la línea y algo ha pasado, y por esto este tranvía no funcciona ahora, en este momento, pero generalmente - sí que va. 

  - No hay tranvía.
Трамвай все не приходит. - otra forma un poco más complicada de decir la misma cosa. En este caso, simplemente quiere decir que ahora no hay este tranvía - que estás esperando y esperando.. y todavía no viene!


  - Fue un placer conocerte, irradias simpatía
Было очень приятно познакомиться с тобой. Ты просто сияешь обаянием. (aunque a decir verdad, me suena mucho mejor lo que Maroseika dijo: ты просто _излушаешь_ обаяние) 

Espero que esto le sirva a usted y alcare las cosas un poquito más!


----------



## vince

Doesn't Двенадцатый mean 12th as in "The twelfth tramway"? You can't say "tranway *number 12*" in Russian?


----------



## Ptak

vince said:


> Doesn't Двенадцатый mean 12th as in "The twelfth tramway"? You can't say "tranway *number 12*" in Russian?


Yes, we can.
But why should we say three words instead of one?


----------



## Duya

Ptak said:


> Yes, we can.
> But why should we say three words instead of one?



My knowledge on Russian is fairly sparse, but "Двенадцатый трамвай не ходит" doesn't sound appropriate to me, as it's not a "twelfth tramway". While I am transposing my native Serbian here, wouldn't it be more like: "Трамвай двенадцать не ходит" or "Трамвая двенадцать нет"?

Are there "numeral nouns" in Russian as in Serbian, denoting the _figure_ of a number? In the situation in question, we'd normally say just "dvanaestica", meaning "something with number twelve".


----------



## Maroseika

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Maroseika* 

 
- Fue un placer conocerte, irradias simpatía
Приятно был*о* познакомиться с тобой, ты просто излучаешь обаяние.

Muchas gracias y perdone por mi lapsus.


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> Maroseike - disculpeme por favor por mis correcciones que he hecho a su español, pero temo lo que usted ha dicho no tenga mucho sentido, lo que quería decir fue:
> Tengo ganas de saber/me gustaría saber que tiene que ver el tranvía con la simpatía?


Muchas gracias, Crescent, por sus amable corecciones. *Tener que ver* - lo es que tenia que aplicar!
Sin embargo *entender *me parece mas aplicable segun lo que queria decir: no *узнать*, sino *постичь*.


----------



## Maroseika

Duya said:


> My knowledge on Russian is fairly sparse, but "Двенадцатый трамвай не ходит" doesn't sound appropriate to me, as it's not a "twelfth tramway". While I am transposing my native Serbian here, wouldn't it be more like: "Трамвай двенадцать не ходит" or "Трамваядвенадцать нет"?
> 
> 
> 
> No, in Russian it's impossible. Everyone will understand you, of course, but it doesn't sound naturally.
> *Трамвай номер двенадцать* sounds quite right, but I agree with Ptak - you will hardly hear this version at the tram stop, but rather - in the TV news as an official announcement..
> Another widespread variant - *двенадцатый номер* or just *двенадцатый.*
> Двенадцатый давно ушёл?- the most popular variant and quite sufficient (if it's clear you mean tram, not bus or trolleybus, which may stop at the same place).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there "numeral nouns" in Russian as in Serbian, denoting the _figure_ of a number? In the situation in question, we'd normally say just "dvanaestica", meaning "something with number twelve".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, yes, in Russian such numerals are also used and for the numbers of buses, trams as well, but only up to # 10 (and then with 20 and 30): *десятка* is quite possible, as well as тридцатка, but одиннадцатка or двенадцатка - unfortunately, not.
> I guess this is a big disadvantage of Russian, sometimes I really miss such words...
Click to expand...


----------



## mcibor

Interesting, although I must transliterate to understand.
In Polish it's much easier, I must say. Our trams / buses never overlap, so we use just a number to explain eg. way:

_Bierzesz trójkę do dworca, a potem siedemdziesiąt pięć, pięć przystanków._
First you take three to the station, then seventy five for five stops.
And in every Polish city the first would be tram (numbers 0-49), only not in Warsaw, and the latter is bus (also not in Warsaw, as there busses start from 100)

Regards
Michal


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> Duya said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, in Russian it's impossible. Everyone will understand you, of course, but it doesn't sound naturally. -- Remember, we have already had this conversation in the thread with Etcetera? ''Natural'' is what you say here, not ''naturally''. But it's a very small mistake - please don't worry.
> 
> *Трамвай номер двенадцать* sounds quite right, but I agree with Ptak - you will hardly hear this version at the tram stop, but rather - in the TV news as an official announcement..
> Another widespread variant - *двенадцатый номер* or just *двенадцатый.*
> Двенадцатый давно ушёл?- the most popular variant and quite sufficient (if it's clear you mean tram, not bus or trolleybus, which may stop at the same place).
> 
> 
> Well, yes, in Russian such numerals are also used and for the numbers of buses, trams as well, but only up to # 10 (and then with 20 and 30): *десятка* is quite possible, as well as тридцатка, but одиннадцатка or двенадцатка - unfortunately, not.
> I guess this is a big disadvantage of Russian, sometimes I really miss such words...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maroseika - como me dice mi amigo español, _muchas de nadas_ por mis correciones!  Lo hago si soy capaz de hacerlo, porque me gusta ayudar a la gente, y aprender más por mí misma, también. Lo único que temo es que yo también haya cometido algunos errores en lo que le dije a usted cuando hacía mis correciones.
> 
> 
> Duya - although I see very well where you're coming from saying that ''the 12th tram'' doesn't sound right - Maroseika and Ptak are right, because it only sounds so weird if you translate it literally from Russian to English.
> It's like in England, we don't say '' Has the bus 124 gone already?''
> We simply say ''Has the 124 gone?'' or for example, '' Does the 124 stop here?''
> 
> So in fact, it makes sense to do this ''abbreviation'' as it simply gives people less things to say.
Click to expand...


----------



## Duya

Yes, I posted from an outsider's perspective. For what it's worth, in Serbian/Croatian we'd use exactly the same construction as in Polish -- I wrongly assumed it would be similar in Russian.

_Bierzesz trójkę do dworca, a potem siedemdziesiąt pięć, pięć przystanków.
_First you take three to the station, then seventy five for five stops.
_Idite trojkom do stanice, a onda sedamdeset pet*icom* još pet stajališta._

Or something along those lines.


----------



## Vladislav

Crescent said:


> Maroseike - lo que quería decir fue:





Crescent said:


> Tengo ganas de saber/me gustaría saber que tiene que ver el tranvía con la simpatía?
> 
> (Estaría muy agradecida si un hispanohablante pudiera corregirme a mí, también, si esto hace falta. Muchas gracias de antemano)


 
Tienes razón, pero se puede decir con entender también. Depende de lo que quieras decir. Por cierto, hay que poner "...qu*é* tiene que ver ..." (con tilde)





Maroseika said:


> Muchas gracias, Crescent, por sus amable corecciones. *Tener que ver* - lo es que tenia que aplicar!





Maroseika said:


> Sin embargo *entender *me parece mas aplicable segun lo que queria decir: no *узнать*, sino *постичь*.
> 
> 
> "A proposito, me gustaria a entender que comun puede tener la simpatia у el tranvia."


 
¡No os olvidéis de las tildes! Debería ser:

A prop*ó*sito, me gustar*í*a a entender/llegar a entender qu*é* com*ú*n puede*n* tener la simpat*í*a у el tranv*í*a.


----------



## Nanon

Vladislav said:


> A prop*ó*sito, me gustar*í*a a entender/llegar a entender qu*é* com*ú*n puede*n* tener la simpat*í*a у el tranv*í*a.


 
¿Qué tienen en común la simpatía y el tranvía? Pues el acento en la í, por supuesto...


----------



## Vladislav

> ¿Qué tienen en común la simpatía y el tranvía? Pues el acento en la í, por supuesto...


Jajajaja!


----------



## Crescent

Err...discúlpeme, por favor, querido señor Vladislav, pero si estámos hablando de tildes y de la obligación de escribirlos, dejeme por favor hacerle a usted esta pequeña corrección:


Vladislav said:


> Jájájájá!


----------



## GranPensadoraDolorDCabeza

- No hay tranvía número 12.
Двенадцатый трамвай не ходит. -- esto se traduce como ''el tranvía número 12 no va'' y esto se emplea cuando el hay problemas con la línea y algo ha pasado, y por esto este tranvía no funcciona funciona ahora, en este momento, pero generalmente - sí que va. 

- No hay tranvía.
Трамвай все не приходит. - otra forma un poco más complicada de decir la misma cosa. En este caso, simplemente quiere decir que ahora no hay este tranvía - que estás esperando y esperando.. ¡y todavía toda vía no viene!


- Fue un placer conocerte, irradias simpatía
Было очень приятно познакомиться с тобой. Ты просто сияешь обаянием. (aunque a decir verdad, me suena mucho mejor lo que Maroseika dijo: ты просто _излушаешь_ обаяние) 

¡Espero que esto le sirva a usted y alcare las cosas un poquito más! [/quote]


Crescent, 

Perdon, toda vía estoy aprendiendo utilizar este "editor mode" así que, espero que entiendas lo que hice y que le sirva.

Saludos,
Gran Pensadora o GPDC


----------



## Q-cumber

Hello!

Ты просто *сияешь обаянием. * - Never used in Russian. It sounds kinda weird. 

 излуЧаешь обаяние is OK (Ч =[ch] instead of Ш = [sh] )


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Hello!
> 
> Ты просто *сияешь обаянием. * - Never used in Russian. It sounds kinda weird.
> 
> излуЧаешь обаяние is OK (Ч =[ch] instead of Ш = [sh] )


Ещё хорошо звучит простое "*светишься обаянием*", мягко и ласково.


----------



## Crescent

Gran Pensadora - gracias por lo de ''funciona''!  Es raro, pero yo he siempre, siempre pensado que se escribía efectivamente con doble 'cc' y siempre he dicho ''funk-ciona''. Pero resulta que esta palabra no existe así.  Qué sorpresa!

Pero no entiendo porque has corregido ''todavía'' a ''toda vía''. No me parece correcto, esto. _Todavía_ () insisto decir que la palabra ''todavía'' se escribe así - y que no son dos palabras (como dices tú: toda vía). Qué es esto??

Mientras que estamos hablando de pequeñas correcciones, déjame hacerte unas: 



GranPensadoraDolorDCabeza said:


> Perd*ó*n,* todavía* estoy aprendiendo utilizar este "editor mode" así que, espero que entiendas lo que hice y que le sirva.


Espero que no te moleste!


----------



## GranPensadoraDolorDCabeza

Bueno, tal vez es porque soy boricua y hay ciertas palabras que escribo conjuntas. todavia, contigo-siempre lo veo como con tigo, pero insisto en excribirlo como una sola palabra. Nadia nunca me ha corregido con toda via... toda via, toda calle, etc. No se. Pero tomo tu sugerencias como verdad, Crescent


----------



## Crescent

GranPensadoraDolorDCabeza said:


> Bueno, tal vez es porque soy boricua y hay ciertas palabras que escribo conjuntas. todavia, contigo-siempre lo veo como con tigo, pero insisto en excribirlo como una sola palabra. Nadia nunca me ha corregido con toda via... toda via, toda calle, etc. No se. Pero tomo tu sugerencias como verdad, Crescent



Vale, la verdad es que yo no soy alguien a quien se debe creer sin dudas, cuanto se trata de la gramática española.  Sólo soy un estudiante que lleva un poco más que dos años aprendiendo esta lengua hermosísima D jeje) y todavía no conozco muchas, muchísimas reglas gramáticales. Entonces, es una buena idea de comprobar con alguien que es más experto en este tema, lo que te digo yo, ya que.. es posible que me equivoque en muchas cosas, sin saberlo.  Pero, de todas formas, te agradezco por la confianza que tienes en mí.  
P.S. Estoy segura que es ''contigo'' y todavía'' y que se escriben juntos.


----------

